# Dreamwalker



## NYCSmith2K (Nov 21, 2001)

Has anyone chartered the Dreamwalker out of St. Thomas. Any comments? 
Thanks in advance,
c


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I chartered Dreamwalker in 1998 in January. Capt''n Jack is a great guy and can also teach alot about sailing. I took a bareboat course with him, as a matter of fact many of the shots in his website and brochures are from our trip. Looks like he has new crew crew now, when we went Ann was first mate and one heck of a chef. The boat is first rate, fun to sail and the guest cabin (aft) is fine. Jack is open to any intinerary, we attempted a crossing to St. Croix, but were headed.

We still talk about teasing him as we are from Denver and on our first night the Bronco''s played Green Bay (Jack''s from WI) and we watched the Superbowl from Soper''s Hole with Cheese Graters on our heads.

The Herreshoff cutter is a fine vessel and is was in great shape, he had a hurricane since.

If you have any specific questions please contact me via [email protected]

It''s a great crewed yacht, and we met many others while underway and kept thinking that we we''re glad to be on Dreamwalker. 

You''ll be safe and can participate as much or little as you please, especially during Jack''s nappy time in the afternoon, he calls "Captain duties"

We became friends and kept in touch via mail for years afterward.

If you use them, please say hello from David and Debi in Colorado, Superbowl 98.


----------

